# Nook Color QVC 8/2 Today's Special Value



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Just got a preview email that the Nook Color, including a Sullivan Easel Cover andDgital Content, will be $279.96 on Tuesday Aug 2 on QVC. Also available as 4 Easypays of $69.99. 

I'm not in the market as I already have a Xoom tablet and love my Kindle 3, but it's a great deal if anyone has been wanting one. I guess I must get enough on QVC to get the early buying offers - I make a purchase maybe twice a year!


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

What is the item number?


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

E167748


----------



## Guyon (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry to disagree but I think it is better to buy directly from a Bans and Noble. First you get better service if anything goes wrong, second I believe it is cheaper, and third you get to pick what memory card you want.

i know QVC had preloaded books but you can get them free other places, and get only the ones you want. The only reason I see in getting the QVC NC is that you do not want to load books your self, but that seems only a minor perk in the landslide of negatives.

**Note-1 if you do not have a local Barns and noble then I suggest buy it on-line to another physical story like Best Buy.

**Note 2- If apple buys out Barn and Noble they may kill the Nook Color.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,78678.0.html


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Guyon said:


> Sorry to disagree but I think it is better to buy directly from a Bans and Noble. First you get better service if anything goes wrong, second I believe it is cheaper, and third you get to pick what memory card you want.
> 
> i know QVC had preloaded books but you can get them free other places, and get only the ones you want. The only reason I see in getting the QVC NC is that you do not want to load books your self, but that seems only a minor perk in the landslide of negatives.
> 
> ...


If apple buys out Barn and Noble, I really wonder what they will do.

Good point about the Nook Color though, I'm sure someone will find it a good deal but I agree with Guyon.


----------

